# 2017 Atlanta Area Morels



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Lets get the conversation started and who is finding them. Augusta reported first find on 23 Feb.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Checking my ATL spot after work.


----------



## krejcir (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm a Nebraska transplant and had no idea morels were in Georgia. I live in Alpharetta but have a dual sport motorcycle that allows me to get back into some remote areas of North GA. I respect your privacy about "sweet" spots but any hints as to when and where to start looking would be appreciated. Thanks. 
Rick


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice finds


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

Every spring I try to make it to central/north Georgia for a weekend of morel hunting. Usually we go the last weekend in March or the first weekend in April, but with the warm spring, we are considering next weekend (the 11th and 12th). Any reports on Georgia morels would be appreciated - it's a long drive to come back empty-handed.
Many thanks.


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd say tonights thunder storms will shake them out of the ground!


----------



## nutsak (Feb 18, 2016)

Pastor J crushed it! Nice hunt.

You should check out my thread on mesh bags. I am predicting a big year on both hunting on sewing. Getting a head start on the sewing so we have plenty of time to go hunting!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Krejcir try Fowler park in Alpharetta, and any area that is low lying and near creeks and privet bushes. Lots of them around. You'll be surprised.I've never found them earlier than 15 March in Atlanta, but who knows.


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

Second Uncle Fester on the type of environment to look for. In both Georgia and Virginia, I've generally found them in sandy stream-side locations, often, unfortunately, with a thick privet understory. They seem to frequently be associated with mature tulip poplars.


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you guys take some photos of the leaf litter and general areas with privet you're talking about? I have privet out the wazoo near me in flood plains, near creeks, and on hillsides but I've yet to see morels near it. Wanted to compare.


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

I'll try to do that when I go this year. Privet definitely has a wider range of growing environments than morels - for example, it will grow in areas with soils that are too mucky and waterlogged for morels. From what I've seen sandy, freely-draining, but rich, soil is key. Areas that I've seen success in usually have tulip poplars, red oaks, and sweetgum, generally older trees, with a mid/understory that is either fairly sparse or dominated by thick privet. But that could just be because that's where I first found them, and so that's where I look.


----------



## krejcir (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll check out Fowler Park next week. Hoping for a little rain and warm weather to make 'em pop up


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll see if I can get pics of my area without location turned on. LOL I am checking on Wednesday after this rain tonight, but will be out of town till the 15th then game on I think. Happy hunting and keep up the postings.


----------



## pamorelsxs (Apr 2, 2016)

Saw a find of 25 (found yesterday) near Atlanta on Matherly's site . . . nice pic . . .


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Took a look in Dawson county and nothing yet, looked dry , maybe this rain will livin things up?


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

Heading up to central Georgia this evening; any more reports? How much rain did central/northern Georgia get on the 7th? I've been looking at weather histories for the area I go to. They report no precipitation, but also have comments saying there were thunderstorms, so I am guessing these specific stations just do not have rain gauges. 
Thanks,
ES


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Dang..... We finally get some rain and it's going to turn cold. This is looking like last years weather......


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

Picked about ten black morels last weekend, leaving the smaller ones and half the larger ones, in our usual spot in Butts county and tried new spots between Putnam County and Muscogee County with no luck.


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

Some of the more promising of the new spots looked as though they had recently been washed out by flooding.


----------



## mrturtle (Mar 19, 2017)

My family just moved to Stone Mountain area &amp; went out up by Ellijay area today but didn’t find a thing. I have been picking since a child with Grandpa &amp; all 4 of my boys do also. We have been picking in Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa &amp; Missouri for Morels &amp; Hens. Been out for Chanterelles in the Carolinas but need some help with areas, timing &amp; habitat to get going here. Any help would be very much appreciated &amp; would love to join with someone is possible!!!
Happy Hunting !!!


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)

thought I would share this.


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

I think it's still early yet, see what this weeks weather does. Uncle Fester finds them first around here so will have to wait until we here from them.... mean while I'm going to Crappie fish until this weekend.


----------



## keyeslaw (Mar 21, 2017)

Searched in Cherokee county, Canton, GA this weekend. No shrooms yet.


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)

https://goo.gl/photos/Def5odqxFzg6SU3c8


----------



## mastaran (Feb 20, 2017)

cant seem to post a picture. but i found a tiny gray one yesterday.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Checked my Canton spot that always produces, and there was nothing yet. Checked my spots in Atlanta and nothing yet. Hopefully the storm Tuesday will generate some hope. Getting itchy waiting. Usually find some by now.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Checked my spot near my work yesterday and I FOUND 2 greys. They are finally here in Atlanta. Checking a few spots after work. Good hunting folks. Lets get some!!!


----------



## mrturtle (Mar 19, 2017)

Glad to hear it Fester!!! I hit Monroe today but nothing... Hopefully soon. The habitat is WAY different here than Illinois &amp; Wisconsin!!!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

My spot in Canton produces 40 gray ones on Saturday. All within a 10 ft radius of a dead tree (not sure what kind). Already more than last year in all my spots combined. Going to be good. Mother nature is giving the right temps and rain. Will check Canton again on Tuesday I think.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203168192920963&amp;set=a.1020159159534.3038.1691842075&amp;type=3&amp;theater


----------



## Fellow Morel Hunter (Apr 1, 2017)

Found about 215 today... I think season is fully underway.


----------



## mrturtle (Mar 19, 2017)

Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Found about 215 today... I think season is fully underway.
> View attachment 26





Fellow Morel Hunter said:


> Found about 215 today... I think season is fully underway.
> View attachment 26


Congrats to you & your boys!!!Awesome forage. My Boy & I are not as lucky down here.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Great pic!! A family affair . . . doesn't get any better. :- )


----------



## pondman (Oct 17, 2012)

Well Uncle Fester my season was a bummer, didn't find a one. going to look for new places to hunt next year and giving up on my old places. How did you end up and the rest of you that follow this forum????


----------



## BOBBY HALL (Apr 20, 2018)

So, I'm here from Dallas as I have business meetings all week next week and my wife and I are staying at Evergreen Marriott Resort in Stone Mountain Georgia and we are walking the trails.
However I expected to see several morel mushrooms as we were walking and there were several dead trees laying around but I did not see one...
What's the deal in trick on finding them here?


----------



## stripernut (Feb 25, 2018)

BOBBY HALL said:


> So, I'm here from Dallas as I have business meetings all week next week and my wife and I are staying at Evergreen Marriott Resort in Stone Mountain Georgia and we are walking the trails.
> However I expected to see several morel mushrooms as we were walking and there were several dead trees laying around but I did not see one...
> What's the deal in trick on finding them here?


I think it could be too late in the season. There are always exceptions and someone with more experience might dispute me but in my opinion finding one now around the Stone mountain area would be unusual.


----------

